# Other Languages > jQuery >  [RESOLVED] Search Box on page

## JJJCR_FOX

hi guys, is there a way to create in Jquery to have a search box and search for the data within the HTML page.

In the HTML page, there's a lot of  <a href="http://sample.com">Sample </a> links.

Basically the output is like:

File No 1        - Link to File No. 1
Document 2    - Link to Document No. 2
PDF 3            - Link to PDF No. 3 etc..

I don't know whether there's way to have a search box using Jquery and let the user search on the text box and find those links from within the page itself.

Thanks for any input  :Smilie:

----------


## tr333

I would have said that's the job of the browser's built-in page search functionality?  Why reinvent the wheel?

----------


## JJJCR_FOX

i've found one, from this link: http://www.designchemical.com/blog/i...-using-jquery/

----------

